
Infographic: 14 Defunct Car Brands, and How They Failed - okket
http://www.visualcapitalist.com/14-defunct-car-brands-failed/
======
DrScump
This article says Kaiser "failed" in 1951, yet they were making Jeeps through
the 1960s (until being acquired by AMC in 1970). My dad had a 1968 Kaiser
Jeep.

One of his favorite stories was that it had the original, unopened owner's
manual in the glove compartment, and there was an order form for the full
factory technical manual for $5 that was never redeemed. On a lark, he sent it
in (this is in the early 1980s) and received a brand-new full factory service
manual a few weeks later.

